# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > MooTools >  پلاگین DataGrid برای MooTools

## امیـرحسین

یک پلاگین برای ایجاد DataGrid حرفه ای با ظاهر و امکانات کلی DataGridهای ExtJS:
*OmniGrid - Advanced DataGrid for Mootools*

----------


## رضا قربانی

این خوراکش فقط ترکیب با php برای صفحه ادمین هست .


ممنون

----------

